# MTB: Nassahegan (Scoville)  4/5, 7 am



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

Who's ready to get out and suck some wind?


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe early Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

My bike might be put together by then, but probably not.  If the weather is good, and my bike is together, there's a possibility that Carrie and I could get out on Sat, since my mom is taking the kids.  We're thinking Hunter on Sunday, but if that doesn't work out then a ride could be in order instead.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm up for an early morning Sunday ride, 7 am start. What are you thinking, Jeff?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

That works for me, Stone or Scoville?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2009)

I should be able to join you guys. I will also see if Randi wants to come. What ever side has the least climbing gets my vote.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That works for me, Stone or Scoville?



Riding out of Stone and hitting those hills right at the start on day one scares me. 

Seriously, I don't care. I was thinking if it's dry enough, maybe just doing the Lamson loop. We should be done with that 6 miler in 7 or 8 hours. :lol:  Actually wouldn't mind finishing up in the 9 o' cock hour so 6-ish miles sounds about right. What do you think?


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I should be able to join you guys. I will also see if Randi wants to come. What ever side has the least climbing gets my vote.



How about the big loop? Not sure heading into Sessions is a good idea yet.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Riding out of Stone and hitting those hills right at the start on day one scares me.
> 
> Seriously, I don't care. I was thinking if it's dry enough, maybe just doing the Lamson loop. We should be done with that 6 miler in 7 or 8 hours. :lol:  Actually wouldn't mind finishing up in the 9 o' cock hour so 6-ish miles sounds about right. What do you think?



You don't want to do the two little (but steep) hills at the beginning of Stone, but you'll hit up the killer ass kicker hill on the big loop?


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You don't want to do the two little (but steep) hills at the beginning of Stone, but you'll hit up the killer ass kicker hill on the big loop?



I know, but it's after the cemetery twisty warm-up at least.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Riding out of Stone and hitting those hills right at the start on day one scares me.
> 
> Seriously, I don't care. I was thinking if it's dry enough, maybe just doing the Lamson loop. We should be done with that 6 miler in 7 or 8 hours. :lol:  Actually wouldn't mind finishing up in the 9 o' cock hour so 6-ish miles sounds about right. What do you think?



Screw the 2 quick hills on stone, lets get right to that big climb on the Lamson Loop!

Lamson Loop it is.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Lamson Loop it is.



Deal. I updated your title. Psyched for this!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Ill be down in a few weeks once lift service skiing is done....got some work to do on my rig as well


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2009)

Roll call:

Jeff
Greg

The Evils?
Brian?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not likely.  We'll probably still be sleeping then (if we're not on our way skiing somewhere) since the kids will be away.  Carrie didn't seem to interested to follow you on a death march for her first ride...


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Carrie didn't seem to interested to follow you on a death march for her first ride...



Pfft. Jump in with both feet. :lol:


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pfft. Jump in with both feet. :lol:


:flame: Not my idea of fun on my first completely kid-free morning in a while.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

severine said:


> :flame: Not my idea of fun on my first completely kid-free morning in a while.



Then when fall comes around you're gonna be saying "I wish I mt biked more":razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Roll call:
> 
> Jeff
> Greg
> ...



If it is just the you 2 you may want to consider a change of venue... Tyler Mill?


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Then when fall comes around you're gonna be saying "I wish I mt biked more":razz:


Dude, it's only April! 



Grassi21 said:


> If it is just the you 2 you may want to consider a change of venue... Tyler Mill?


:lol: Nice!

If how I feel right now is any indication of what's to come, it's more likely that I'll be lying in bed Sunday morning wishing for death to finish its job on me. Not going to be a pleasant weekend if this turns into a sinus infection or worse, bronchitis. 

Considering I never rode what you guys are proposing before, I'm not going to make my first foray in MTBing this season one that's going to kill me. Have fun!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2009)

I am in for Sunday, but Randi is going to pass on this one. She also doesn't want to start her season with this suicide ride. If my ride last night is any indication, I guess this ride will take me about 5 hours.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldn't call it a suicide ride by any stretch. That one climb, but that's about it. It's under 6 miles.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe they're afraid of of a fast pace.  I've heard that you and I are known setting some grueling paces at times...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Really, where did you guys see that this is going to be a suicide ride? I'll be lucky to make it to the crossover of route 69.

You wusses are better off coming on the rides early in the season when we are all slow and out of shape than waiting till mid summer to ride with us when I am the only one that is slow!

btw, looks like there will be multiple CF rides there that morning too.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Maybe they're afraid of of a fast pace.  I've heard that you and I are known setting some grueling paces at times...



Your in now?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Your in now?



No, just stating what the word on the street, or single track in this case, is.

If Carrie is feeling better maybe I can talk her into it...


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

*Platforms?*

What do you guys think here? Especially Tim since he's transitioned to flats. Should I rock the platforms on Sunday or get a ride or two under my belt this season on the clipless first?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> What do you guys think here? Especially Tim since he's transitioned to flats. Should I rock the platforms on Sunday or get a ride or two under my belt this season on the clipless first?



I was wondering if you were going to be rocking your new pedals.

I'd do one of each, that'll give you a good comparison...


Seriously I'd stick with what you're used to for the first few rides, but that's just me.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> What do you guys think here? Especially Tim since he's transitioned to flats. Should I rock the platforms on Sunday or get a ride or two under my belt this season on the clipless first?



I would stick with the clipless for a few rides until you get your wind back. While platforms are great they are not as effcient as clipless.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I would stick with the clipless for a few rides until you get your wind back. While platforms are great they are not as effcient as clipless.



That's what I was thinking. Plus this is not necessarily a platform type ride, except for maybe the downhill. I think I was just looking for an excuse to try them and the shin guards... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

You can still rock the shin guards if you really want to..


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You can still rock the shin guards if you really want to..



I would. The first time Brian brought me to Nass (July), I flipped over the log in the warm-up twisties and bruised my shin. That bruise remained until about a month or two ago, no lie. I want some shin guards this year.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> I wouldn't call it a suicide ride by any stretch. That one climb, but that's about it. It's under 6 miles.



its that one climb that is really going to suck. I rode last night and there was a climb about that long, half way up I was hurtin! I had to hike the rest of the way.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> its that one climb that is really going to suck. I rode last night and there was a climb about that long, half way up I was hurtin! I had to hike the rest of the way.



So all those long Gunny runs did nothing to help maintain the wind, huh? Oof. Sunday is going to be a killer. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sunday is going to be a killer. :lol:



I believe that's what everyone was trying to tell you.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> So all those long Gunny runs did nothing to help maintain the wind, huh? Oof. Sunday is going to be a killer. :lol:



Climbing on the bike is just different. For instance the other night I was at the gym and did about 45 minutes on the elliptical. It was set for a very high resistance and I kept a pretty fast pace and I was barely winded. But I get on the bike last night and as soon as I hit that first climb my heart feels like its going to explode.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Interesting read
http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8887

What area does the water dept own?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Interesting read
> http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8887
> 
> What area does the water dept own?



Hopefully that's just some dude being a douche, and the theory that nights and weekends will be ok...

Otherwise, Stone road is always an option.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what areas the WD owns, but I'm pretty sure that the section across from the Scoville lot is theirs (the warm-up twisties).


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure what areas the WD owns, but I'm pretty sure that the section across from the Scoville lot is theirs (the warm-up twisties).



That sucks. I think the point about people needing access to the Tunxis trail on the lot side of the road means that no cars should get towed. Who officially owns the lot? anyway, early Sunday we should be fine. I hope.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

Bike's all tweaked. Tire, shock pressure set. Brake levers adjusted. Cleats on new shoes. Gear's loaded in the car. Just about ready to rip tomorrow morning. Psyched!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bike's all tweaked. Tire, shock pressure set. Brake levers adjusted. Cleats on new shoes. Gear's loaded in the car. Just about ready to rip tomorrow morning. Psyched!



although I don't Mountain Bike...yet..I enjoy the TRs..


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> That sucks. I think the point about people needing access to the Tunxis trail on the lot side of the road means that no cars should get towed. Who officially owns the lot? anyway, early Sunday we should be fine. I hope.



I'd be really surprised if they started towing cars, especially if there wasn't several no parking signs posted.  Like you said, the Tunxis trail goes through there, bikers aren't the only ones who park there.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bike's all tweaked. Tire, shock pressure set. Brake levers adjusted. Cleats on new shoes. Gear's loaded in the car. Just about ready to rip tomorrow morning. Psyched!



My memory is shot, can't remember what I was running in either of shocks or the tires(I think 30).

Guess I need to write it down once I figure it out again.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> My memory is shot, can't remember what I was running in either of shocks or the tires(I think 30).
> 
> Guess I need to write it down once I figure it out again.



30 is kind if low for tires, and VERY low for shocks. Your Lefty fork may be different, but most standard air forks call for about 1/2 your body weight of PSI as a starting point (you weight 200lbs, you run 100psi). I have never used an air rear shock, so I am not sure what they typically use, give your LBS a call. 30psi for tubed tires is also very low, your just asking for pinch flats. People using tubeless ussually run about 30 and 35 psi.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> although I don't Mountain Bike...yet..I enjoy the TRs..



Buy a bike this spring and ride with that gorgonzola guy. I have to imagine there is good riding down your way.



o3jeff said:


> My memory is shot, can't remember what I was running in either of shocks or the tires(I think 30).
> 
> Guess I need to write it down once I figure it out again.





MR. evil said:


> 30 is kind if low for tires, and VERY low for shocks. Your Lefty fork may be different, but most standard air forks call for about 1/2 your body weight of PSI as a starting point (you weight 200lbs, you run 100psi). I have never used an air rear shock, so I am not sure what they typically use, give your LBS a call. 30psi for tubed tires is also very low, your just asking for pinch flats. People using tubeless ussually run about 30 and 35 psi.



When I first looked at the shocks, I had to think for a minute too. I remember the fork being about 85 PSI (1/2 the body weight thing like Tim said) and I was guessing that I usually set the rear shock at about 140. Turns out both really didn't need much if any air. I guess that's a good thing. I run about 37 PSI in my tubes. That was the one thing I did remember. I hope I remember how to ride. :-o It's only been a bit over 4 months...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I put 100 in fork and 140 in rear and cranked around the neighborhood a bit and did some bunny hops and didn't feel them bottom out. Just need to put a few more pounds in the tires.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like just Tim, Jeff and me?


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2009)

Brian might join you. Depends on how I feel in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

I had the same problem with remembering what I ran for pressures when I was setting stuff up earlier today.  I figure that I'll have the shock pump with me for the first ride, and making adjustments as I go along.  As far as the tire pressures go; all I remember is that I like them lower than is recommended for a guy my size.  Which is surely why I get pinch flats so often.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks like just Tim, Jeff and me?



Looks like I should be there.  7am at Scoville?

I hope I don't hold you guys back too much, I'm feeling pretty out of shape, and I have those heavy ass wheels now...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hope I don't hold you guys back too much, ...



I don't think you have anything to worry about there.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2009)

I just saw the update to the thread on CF with the new no parking signs. Are we still riding out of Scoville?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I just saw the update to the thread on CF with the new no parking signs. Are we still riding out of Scoville?



Good question. Should we hit Stone Rd? Sound like a bunch of CF'ers are riding out of Scoville, we can then listen to their feedback if they had any problems or not.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I just saw the update to the thread on CF with the new no parking signs. Are we still riding out of Scoville?



I didn't see anything about "no parking" signs unless you consider those little triangles on the swamp twisty side of the road a no parking sign. Unless there is clear no parking signs lining the lot, I think we're okay, especially at 7 am on a Sunday morning. I say we meet at Scoville at 7 am and go from there.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> I didn't see anything about "no parking" signs unless you consider those little triangles on the swamp twisty side of the road a no parking sign. Unless there is clear no parking signs lining the lot, I think we're okay, especially at 7 am on a Sunday morning. I say we meet at Scoville at 7 am and go from there.



ok...see you there at 7:00

I am simultaneously really excited & dreading this ride. No matter what kind of shape I am in the first couple of rides of the season are always a challenge


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks to be a bit nippy in the morning tomorrow, dress warmish!


----------



## rueler (Apr 5, 2009)

I parked at Scoville yesterday and had no issues...we're going to park there again today!! Those diamond shaped signs appear on the trees EVERY year...some fall off or get ripped off...but, they always say the same thing all the time...these have been posted before...and on the small diamond sign, it does say no parking...the same thing happened last year with a water dept. guy giving a rider crap. Nothing ever came of it. 

Hopefully I see you guys out there...the loop I did yesterday was about 70% new terrain...will have to steer you towards some of this soon.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2009)

rueler said:


> I parked at Scoville yesterday and had no issues...we're going to park there again today!! Those diamond shaped signs appear on the trees EVERY year...some fall off or get ripped off...but, they always say the same thing all the time...these have been posted before...and on the small diamond sign, it does say no parking...the same thing happened last year with a water dept. guy giving a rider crap. Nothing ever came of it.
> 
> Hopefully I see you guys out there...the loop I did yesterday was about 70% new terrain...will have to steer you towards some of this soon.



Thanks Scott, unfortunately when you posted that we were all standing around at Scoville trying to decide where to ride, we ended up heading over to Stone.  We had a great ride over there.  Thanks, in part, to all the raking that you guys have done. :beer:

I definitely interested in seeing the new terrain, fill us in, or even better, show us.  We ran across a couple of new trails that I don't remember seeing last year on our ride today, it's possible that they were there, just not as well cleared.  We didn't try any of them, maybe next time.


----------

